# [réaction]Guide : utiliser iCloud sur un vieux Mac/iphone



## groudon41 (12 Mai 2012)

Salut a tous. alors voila, j'ai lu le super guide de MacG pour utiliser iCloud sur un vieux Mac et un vieil iPhone, et je les en remercie encore.

Mais j'aimerais signaler quelque chose : 

Par rapport a l'utilisation "risqué" de l'AdresseBook icloud sur l'adressebook de mac os 10.6.X :

Comme dit dans mon commentaire , au niveau des contacts, cela marche très bien, mais il faut juste faire 2 ou 3 chose avant et après pour éviter les bug,mais par contre il ne faut juste pas avoir peur de devoir réimporter le tout (groupe par groupe de préférence) sous icloud.com, et de revérifier ses groupe ensuite sous l'AdresseBook de mac os 10.6.X , et de les re-ranger avant de les supprimer du mac ( en tout les cas, de l'AdresseBook, rien n'empèche une sauvegarde!).

Je décrit ici comme ce que l'on pourrais appeler une "suite" a la new's, qui permet ( au dernière nouvelle) darrêter les bugs d'AdresseBook 10.6.X, et donc d'utiliser L'adresseBook d'iCloud aussi sécuritairement dans l'AdresseBook de votre Mac que le Mail iCloud dans Mail ou iCal  d'iCloud dans iCal: 

*étape 1)*Supprimer les photos de vos contacts, elles ne s'afficheront de toute manière pas sous l'AdresseBook de votre Mac os 10.6.X ( en plus du fait que certaine engendre le bug des doublon de carte!) 


*étape 2)*
*A)Cas 1 : j'ai des groupe de contact!*
Dans votre AdresseBook sous Mac os, faire une sauvegarde de chaque groupe de contact en sélectionnant tout les contacts d'un groupe : ctrl+clic, et exporter, enregistrer en l'appelant par le nom du groupe (pour mieux la retrouver),et tout les contact seront enregistré sur une seule vCard, donc plus rapide. Ensuite, les restaurer sur votre icloud.com en re-créant les groupe et en important les fichier vCard correspondant .

*B)Cas 2 :Je n'ai pas de groupe*
Dans votre AdresseBook, faire une sauvegarde de tout vos contact sélectionnant tout les contacts : ctrl+clic, et exporter, enregistrer en l'appelant par le nom du  groupe (pour mieux la retrouver),et tout les contact seront enregistré  sur une seule vCard, donc plus rapide. Ensuite, les restaurer sur votre  icloud.com .

*étape 3)*En s'aidant du rangement des contacts en local du Mac, vérifier et re-ranger si nécessaire les cartes a leurs place dans les groupe , puis supprimer les cartes du mac ( après avoir fait une sauvegarde et l'avoir zippé en .zip et envoyé a votre adresse mail @me.com , on sais jamais) quand on est sur que les cartes sont bien rangé a leur place d'origine, mais dans le dossier réservé a icloud, et voila, c'est fini, cela fonctionne très bien, sans bug (pour le moment! on verra bien la suite)

En respectant ses 2 ou 3 indication en plus, normalement, tout ira bien^^

Voila, en espérant que cela finisse ( si il est validé ) par atterrir dans le guide en MàJ, ce serais vraiment cool !

Au passage, pas un bug sur mon iphone 3g sous IOS 4.2.1, autant en créant un contact avec des photo sous icloud.com, il apparais sur l'iphone normalement, et idem en créant sur l'iphone un contact avec une image, ca l'importe dans icloud.com AVEC l'image...

Mais c'est peut-être car je n'avais pas encore de contact dans icloud.com... 

par contre, y'a 2 truc qui me chagrine, et qui on peut-être une solution : 

   -J'aimerais bien utiliser "localiser mon iphone", mais comment l'activer vu que MobileMe ne sera plus dans trop peut de temps, inscription fermé, et donc panneau icloud absent dans ios 4.2.1
   -J'aimerais une adresse @mac a la place du @me de mon compe iCloud gratuit (créé sous ios 5.1 de l'iphone 4 a mon père )

je peut donc avoir accès a un iphone sous 5.1 si besoin!

J'attend vos réaction!


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2012)

Merci de ton explication pour Carnet d'adresses.
Je vais tenter de reconfigurer à nouveau Carnet d'adresse sur le serveur iCloud en suivant tes astuces et en espérant ne plus avoir de doublons, triplons, quadruplons.... car c'était rédhibitoire pour moi et j'avais supprimé la synchro iCloud pour passer sur une synchro via Google, sauf que Google ne gère pas les Groupes de contacts

Pour les photos de contacts, une fois que tout marche, on peut les rajouter? ou il faut s'en passer définitivement?


Concernant Accès à mon Mac et Localiser mon iPhone, je ne connais aucune solution car pour le premier, MacOS X 10.6 n'envoie pas son adresse IP au bon serveur (j'imagine qu'il reste bloqué sur le serveur MobileMe),e t pour le deuxième, ce sont les iPhone et iPOD Touch n'ayant pas iOS 5 qui n'envoient pas leur localisation sur le bon serveur...


----------



## groudon41 (12 Mai 2012)

alors, sachant que certain contact ( ma belle mère par exemple ) a encore sa photo sur icloud.com, mais la photo ne s'affiche pas sur carnet d'adresse, mais ne fait pas le bug du doublon, je vais vérifier quel est son format, tester de la remettre sous le carnet d'adresse, et voir si ca marche.
mais avant demain soir/ce soir ( ca dépend de ma disponibilité), laisse tes photo au chaud, et attend que j'ai fini les test sur le carnet d'adresse.

mais vu que certaine ne déclenche pas le bug des doublon, je suppose qu'il dois bien être possible de les mettre...
je de dit cela ce soir ou demain soir!



concernant localiser mon iphone, modifier le server d'envois ne dois pas être dur, il dois être enregistré dans un document de config de "localiser mon iphone", il me faudrais juste réussi a l'activer, et a modifier (via iFunBox, pour accéder au document de l'aplication) le server de réception des info pour indiquer celui d'icloud au lieux du vieux de MobileMe.

me reste plus qu'a trouver quelqu'un pour tenter l'aventure avec moi - sachant que je n'ai que mon 3g de jaibreaké, et que le iphone 4 est a mon père ( donc c'est mort pour le jaibreak...) - pour fouiner avec iFunBox dans les document de localiser mon iphone qui sera configuré pour icloud...



*edit : *en utilisant le même genre de technique que pour le carnet d'adresse pour localiser le server, j'ai trouvé ces 2 la qui y ressemble (évidement, j'ai censuré les chiffre! ) :  
https://pXX-fmipweb.icloud.com/fmipservice/client/web/initClient?dsid=XXXXXXXXX
https://pXX-fmipweb.icloud.com/fmipservice/client/web/refreshClient?dsid=XXXXXXXXX
 reste a trouver l'autre moitié, qui devrais être de ce genre(si on suit l'exemple du carnet d'adresse : 

https://pXX-fmipweb.icloud.com:443/XXXXXXXXX/principal
ou
https://pXX-fmip.icloud.com:443/XXXXXXXXX/principal

effectivement, si on va là, ca reconnais icloud( via le petit indicateur de provenance du site sécurisé), et affiche " *Http/1.1 Service Unavailable "*  ce qui nous indique qu'il y a bien quelque chose a ces endroit

et si on change pour ca par exemple : 

https://p09-findmyiphone.icloud.com/

on a la page d'erreur du navigateur 

ca laisse penser a une solution possible


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2012)

ok merci

et sinon pour ton autre question... depuis MobileMe il n'est plus possible de se créer une adresse @mac.com

Ceux qui, comme moi, avaient une adresse @mac.com, on la conserve et on àa automatiquement la même adresse @me.com également


----------



## groudon41 (12 Mai 2012)

[mode=caprice de gamin] OUIn, groudon voiloir adersse @mac![/mode=caprice de gamin]

bref, blague a part, dommage.

sinon, t'a lu mon édit, sur mes trouvaille niveau localiser mon iphone?

je suis en train de récupérer le document .app de findmyiphone, avec un peut de chance, le fichier de config de server sera caché dedant! voir même le fait de l'activer ou non!

je continue ma fouille, et j'ai trouvé ca : 

    <key>appleId</key>
    <string>mimi4164@voila.fr</string>
    <key>artistId</key>
    <integer>284417353</integer>
 déja, y'a de grande chance que mon icloud id aille dans appleId, et le code a 9 chifre trouvé plus tôt dans artistId


----------



## groudon41 (12 Mai 2012)

bon, après vérification avec plusieur format d'image, apparemment ça recommence a bugger, donc c'est mort pour les image...
aussi, il faut apparemment créer ses fiche sous icloud.com, sinon ça bug aussi...

en fait, faut créer la vCard sous carnet d'adresse/icloud.com, et l'importer, la supprimer du carnet d'adresse/icloud.com, et l'importer dans icloud.com

 mais la fonction carnet d'adresse a de toute manière des bug quand même normalement, sur icloud.com, des erreur serveur assez constante, c'est peut-être ca qui provoque les doublon a la création... 

faut attendre une MàJ d'icloud, je pense.


----------



## Goliath (12 Mai 2012)

@groudon41
...merci pour les explications 



r e m y a dit:


> ...concernant "Localiser mon iPhone", ce sont les iPhone et iPOD Touch n'ayant pas iOS 5 qui n'envoient pas leur localisation sur le bon serveur...



...donc je suppose qu'avec iOS 5 il n'y a pas de problèmes?


----------



## groudon41 (13 Mai 2012)

salut.

Pour répondre a Goliath, oui, pas de problème avec ios 5.
mais il reste néssesaire de pouvoir l'installer!
sachant que j'ai un iphone 3G juste un peu obsolète ( malheureusement), c'est donc mort pour moi, c'est pour ca que je cherche des info.

par ailleurs, grâce a un Ios modifié trouvé sur internet, je vais pouvoir récupérer certain logiciel censé être réservé a ios 5, mais qui a été rendu compatible avec ios 4&3 ( c'est une version d'ios 3.1.3 de base... ), genre ipod & vidéo, l&#8217;appareil photo qui fait les vidéo, enfin plein de  petite chose comme ça qui sont good. Mais pour le moment, l'iphone refuse de réinstaller, alors qu'il avais  accepté auparavent, mais la MàJ 3.1.3--->4.2.1 a supprimé toute trace  de ce que je voulais. Alors je passe par une autre technique : je copie  tout les document pour les restaurer ensuite!

mais ca c'est une autre histoire!


----------



## Goliath (14 Mai 2012)

...sinon dans les commentaires du même article un internaute signalait le service fruuk.com que j'ai essayé et ça marche très bien, donc voilà déjà une autre solution qui me semble fiable...


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2012)

Merci pour l'info, je vais tester dès ce soir.

Sais-tu si ce service permet de gérer des Groupes de contacts dans Carnet d'adresse? (Google ne le permet pas...)

Tiens au passage, dans les Groupes de contacts, j'ai noté une régression entre le Carnet d'adresse jusqu'à SnowLeopard et le carnet d'adresse iCloud (donc sans doute Lion également)
Dans mon carnet d'adresse, j'ai des groupes de contacts par type (Informatique, amis, famille, fournisseurs, boulot, ...) et un groupe de contact "telephone Rémy" que je synchronise avec mon telephone portable.

Ce groupe "telephone Rémy" ne contient pas directement des contacts pris dans le carnet global, mais directement d'autres groupes de contacts "amis, famille, boulot"

Sous iCloud impossible de créer un groupe de contacts incluant d'autres groupes de contacts...


----------



## Goliath (14 Mai 2012)

...personnellement je ne l'ai pas testé avec les groupes mais dans le commentaire l'internaute l'a testé avec des groupes et ça marche


----------



## lepetitpiero (14 Mai 2012)

il est ou ce tuto pour configurer icloud et son vieil iphone ? C bon j'ai trouvé


----------



## Goliath (14 Mai 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> il est ou ce tuto pour configurer icloud et son vieil iphone ? C bon j'ai trouvé



ici
...au fait, bonjour...


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2012)

Goliath a dit:


> ...personnellement je ne l'ai pas testé avec les groupes mais dans le commentaire l'internaute l'a testé avec des groupes et ça marche



J'ai testé Fruux. C'est pas mal, sauf pour les Groupes de contacts.
La synchro fonctionne mal. Certains groupes se synchronisent et d'autres non...ou de façon aléatoire

Par exemple mon groupe "Famille et amis" avait 55 contacts sur l'iMac, j'ai synchronisé le carnet d'adresse sur le MacBook et ce groupe s'est affiché comme vide sur le Macbook (alors que tous les contacts sont bien arrivés sur le Macbook. Simplement les contacts Famille et amis n'étaient plus liés à ce Groupe).
Fruux a refait une synchro et visiblement le caractère "vide" de ce groupe sur le Macbook Pro s'est propagé vers l'iMac et le groupe s'est vidé sur l'iMac


----------



## Goliath (14 Mai 2012)

... dommage, il ne serait pas mal de le signaler au staff de Fruux? Pourtant la version actuelle n'est plus une version beta, peut-être c'est une application qui doit encore mûrir?

... sinon j'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi Plaxo...


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2012)

J'ai signalé le problème (de même que j'ai suggéré qu'on puisse consulter les données synchronisées directement en ligne)

Pour Plaxo, je vais aller regarder également. Merci!
(je vais bien finir par trouver à synchroniser proprement mon carnet d'adresses)

(Message privé à Goliath.... tu devrais purger quelques messages privés reçus, car tu as dépassé le quota autorisé et on ne peut plus t'en envoyer)


----------



## Goliath (15 Mai 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> (Message privé à Goliath.... tu devrais purger quelques messages privés reçus, car tu as dépassé le quota autorisé et on ne peut plus t'en envoyer)



... je m'en occupe, merci


----------



## groudon41 (15 Mai 2012)

Au pire, a part incompatibilité des photo et un bon rangement a faire au début , ca se calme après, donc bon...

E j'ai pensé aussi que cela était peut-être une incompatibilité avec le carnet d'adresse de 10.6, si quelqu'un pouvais me zipper et m'envoyer la version de 10.7, on ne sais jamais!

Je testerais dès qu'un généreux donateur m'aura transmis une version du carnet d'adresse de mac os 10.7.

bien entendu, il me faut tout ( sauf les vCard contenu dans le/les dossier du généreux donateur!), les document situé dans /bibliothèque et /user/nom-user/bibliothèque

Merci d'avance!


----------



## GillesR (17 Mai 2012)

J'ai suivi les conseils de groudon, et ca à l'air de marcher.

J'ai supprimé les photos (je n'en avais que 4 ou 5).
Ensuite il faut exporter les fiches sous forme de vcard sur le bureau (un simple tirer-lacher suffit).
On importe les fiches ensuite dans le carnet d'adresse sur icloud dans safari.
Si on a des groupes, on peut exporter les fiches groupe par groupe.
Il faudra créer les groupes vides dans iCloud, puis réimporter chaque groupe à sa place. Pour cela, on sélectionne le groupe en question dans iCloud et on tire le fichier vcf correspondant depuis le bureau dans l'espace vide du carnet d'adresse. 
Mais il faut faire attention à la chose suivante :
si une fiche est présente dans plusieurs groupes, elle sera ré-importée en plusieurs exemplaires. Il faut donc repérer ces fiches et les traiter à part. 
Attention aussi à créer un groupe des fiches qui ne sont dans aucun groupe (on peut faire un groupe intelligent pour ca).
Malgré cela, je me suis quand même retrouvé avec des doublons.
Suivant les cas, il sera peut-être donc plus facile d'importer la totalité des fiches en une seule fois et de recréer les groupes ensuite directement dans icloud sur Safari.

Une fois que le carnet d'adresse iCloud est bien d'aplomb, on peut le synchroniser avec celui du Mac, iPhone, iPad etc, sans (apparemment) créer de doublons. 

Mais ca reste compliqué.


----------



## groudon41 (17 Mai 2012)

ouais, je reconnais.
mais bon, quelque fois, supprimer la carte doublé et la réimporter dans carnet d'adresse ou dans icloud résoud le problème, sinon, au pire on la recrée, la c'est radical!
sinon, si l'idée de l'utiliser sur le mac est abandonné, autant en profiter pour l'iphone, la ca marche nikel, même les photo, pas un seul doublon ( je ne me sert d'icloud que sous mon iphone 3g, vu que j'ai pas encore de mac assez jeune pour être compatible!, le, plus récent erst un imac G4)


----------



## arvig (11 Juin 2012)

ce guide me semblait à premiere vue tres clair . Je suis en snow, ai un 3GS et n'ai pas trop envie de changer.
je suis allé d'abord sur le site Apple ou j'ai choisi de "débuter la transition" cad uniqt le transfert de mail et pas la synchro des contacts et calendriers. Apple m'a envoyé un mail disant "votre messagerie continuera de fonctionner après la disparition de MobileMe..." bien...
Croyant bien faire, je me suis lancé à supprimer les comptes Me sur mes 2 macs et à les reconfigurer comme vous l'indiquez. Ca a coincé sur le mdpasse . J'ai supposé que c'est parce qu'il ne correspondait plus aux règles et je l'ai donc changé ( 8 car, 1 chiffre, etc..) sur Appleid.. . Le compte s'est créé mais j'ai un message "Le serveur MobileMe IMAP « imap.mail.me.com » a refusé le mot de passe de lutilisateur « xxxx@me.com » ... J'ai pourtant desactivé et réactivé Me sur les macs.
Pour ce qui est de mon iphone, j'ai seulement changé le mdp ... et lui son compte Me marche toujours.
Alors là, je seche... Faut-il revenir aux configs initiales sur les macs ? les seuls changements que vous faites sont les imap.mail et smtp.mail. 
Plus généralement, est-ce que Apple a changé quelquechose qui rend votre manip inutile ?
merci 
(copié des réactions au guide quand j'ai vu qu'il y avait un sujet de forum, sorry for the doublon)


----------



## Goliath (16 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai signalé le problème (de même que j'ai suggéré qu'on puisse consulter les données synchronisées directement en ligne)
> 
> Pour Plaxo, je vais aller regarder également. Merci!
> (je vais bien finir par trouver à synchroniser proprement mon carnet d'adresses)
> ...



Salut,
donc pour résumer voici ce que j'ai effectué pour pour éviter la migration vers Lion:
Carnet d'adresses -> Plaxo, super bien foutu, il gère les groupes sans souci, rapide et efficace. Avec son application pour un large éventail de mobiles il reste à mon avis LA solution pour la synchro du carnet d'adresses, seul hic, il ne gère pas iCal pour la synchro sur mobiles, là j'ai du passer par Google Agenda et je dois dire que j'en suis satisfait.
Ici la petite astuce pour synchroniser plusieurs calendriers Google avec un iPhone 
Au fait on aura accès à iCal sur le web si on n'est pas passé sur iCloud? ...c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis passé par Google Agenda.

...j'ai essayé Fruux plus en profondeur et je dois dire que cela ne m'a pas convaincu, par contre le support est très sympa et réactif.


----------



## Solun' (18 Juin 2012)

Mais Plaxo ne permet pas une sync sur un Mac ? seulement entre web et iphone (ou alors c'est le service premium à 45/an)

Argggh on peut dire qu'Apple nous fait bien ch.... sur ce coup-là !

On va commencer à passer pour des c... auprès des PC users...


----------



## Goliath (18 Juin 2012)

Solun' a dit:


> Mais Plaxo ne permet pas une sync sur un Mac ? seulement entre web et iphone (ou alors c'est le service premium à 45/an)
> 
> Argggh on peut dire qu'Apple nous fait bien ch.... sur ce coup-là !
> 
> On va commencer à passer pour des c... auprès des PC users...



ici l'application pour Mac


----------



## quark (22 Juin 2012)

Merci pour l'article mais j'ai tout de même deux questions avant de me lancer :

- est-ce que les manips que vous proposez me dispensent de répondre aux demandes insistantes d'Apple de faire l'une des deux migrations sous la menace de la suppression des mails ? (si je comprends bien, je n'ai pas besoin de répondre et de suivre la procédure Apple)

- ayant à la fois des Macs en Tiger et Snow Leopard, et un iPhone 4 sous iOS 5, est-ce qu'il faut que je fasse tout de même les manips que vous suggérez sur l'iPhone, ou cela est-il inutile ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses, car je stresse un peu avant d'envoyer la sauce, vu qu'en gros, j'ai tout mon boulot sur Mail et iCal.


----------



## Goliath (22 Juin 2012)

...tu dois effectuer une des deux mises à jour sinon tu perds ton adresse... donc je suppose que dans ton cas c'est juste la mise à jour de ton adresse email.


----------



## quark (22 Juin 2012)

Goliath a dit:


> ...tu dois effectuer une des deux mises à jour sinon tu perds ton adresse... donc je suppose que dans ton cas c'est juste la mise à jour de ton adresse email.



Merci de ta réponse rapide

donc, je récapitule (merci de me dire si c'est bien ça) : 

je fais d'abord la migration Apple limitée à Mail

ensuite je fais les manips suggérées par l'article sur iCal et Carnet d'adresses (mais pas sur Mail ?)

et pour l'iPhone 4 sous iOS 5, je ne fais rien (?)


Désolé si j'ai l'air un peu neuneu  , mais c'est compliqué, quand même... et dangereux quand on vit sur ses mails et ses calendriers


----------



## Goliath (22 Juin 2012)

...c'est correct, tu dois juste faire la manipulation pour iCal, Mail se met à jour automatiquement pendant la mise à jour... pour les mobiles tu n'as rien à faire... sauf pour le carnet d'adresses où personnellement j'utilise Plaxo autant pour le Mac que pour les appareils mobiles...


...j'oubliais, fait tout de même une sauvegarde avant les manipulations!


----------



## r e m y (22 Juin 2012)

NON! quand on est pas sous Lion, RIEN ne se met à jour automatiquement!

Il faut reparamétrer Mail manuellement pour qu'il utilise les serveurs imap et smtp d'iCloud et plus ceux de MobileMe (voir l'article de MacG sur le sujet)


----------



## Goliath (23 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> NON! quand on est pas sous Lion, RIEN ne se met à jour automatiquement!
> 
> Il faut reparamétrer Mail manuellement pour qu'il utilise les serveurs imap et smtp d'iCloud et plus ceux de MobileMe (voir l'article de MacG sur le sujet)



...donc si je comprends bien le fait d'avoir fait le passage vers iCloud que pour mon adresse mail n'implique pas les changements des serveurs et, si je comprends toujours bien, à partir du 1 juillet il faudra le faire manuellement?


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2012)

Non si tu as demandé la migration de MobileMe vers iCloud, c'est dès maintenant que tu dois reparamétrer Mail, manuellement, pour utiliser les serveurs d'iCloud.


----------



## Goliath (23 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Non si tu as demandé la migration de MobileMe vers iCloud, c'est dès maintenant que tu dois reparamétrer Mail, manuellement, pour utiliser les serveurs d'iCloud.



... alors désolé de te contredire, j'ai effectué la mise à jour il y a maintenant déjà une semaine et je n'ai dû nullement reparamétrer manuellement mon compte email...


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2012)

alors tu risques d'avoir des surprises sous peu.... Mail ne relèvera plus tes mails ou tu ne pourras plus les envoyer


----------



## Goliath (23 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> alors tu risques d'avoir des surprises sous peu.... Mail ne relèvera plus tes mails ou tu ne pourras plus les envoyer



...pourtant un email de confirmation m'a justement dit le contraire...  donc à mon avis la manipulation sera à faire après le 30 juin... ou peut-être ça se fera tout seul...


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2012)

Alors la procédure a changé chez Apple... mais je pense tout de même qu'il faudra que tu changes le paramétrage de Mail après le 30 juin, car il ne passera pas tout seul sur les serveurs smtp et imap de iCloud


----------



## quark (23 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors la procédure a changé chez Apple... mais je pense tout de même qu'il faudra que tu changes le paramétrage de Mail après le 30 juin, car il ne passera pas tout seul sur les serveurs smtp et imap de iCloud



En fait, l'ambiguité (et mon incompréhension) viennent sans doute du fait que l'article ne dit pas ce qu'il fau faire de la demande d'Apple de migrer (et aussi peut-être du fait que l'article a été fait avant qu'Apple propose le choix de migrer seulement Mail).


C'est quoi ce 2ème choix d'ailleurs ? J'imagine qu'ils déplacent la boite mail sur le serveur iCloud, mais ils ne disent pas ce qu'ils font coté client. Rien, apparemment, puisque l'utilisateur ne modifie pas les paramètres du compte.


Les manifs proposées par l'article consistent, si je comprends bien, à contourner côté client les pré-requis pour accéder à iCloud et donc à faire croire au serveur que le client est conforme.


Du coup, je me demande si, pour pouvoir faire ces manips (surtout pour iCal et contacts), il ne faut pas d'abord déclarer qu'on migre complètement (choix 1).


Ce serait bien qu'un auteur nous éclaire vu que ça commence à urger


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2012)

oui effectivement cette option de ne migrer QUE la messagerie est récente (1er mai)

Voici ce que dit Apple:
*
Et si je veux simplement continuer à utiliser ma messagerie électronique sur tous mes appareils ?*
Depuis le 1er mai, vous pouvez choisir de ne continuer à utiliser que votre messagerie après la disparition de MobileMe, et ce même sur les appareils ne répondant pas aux exigences système d'iCloud. 
Rendez-vous sur la page me.com/move et sélectionnez l'option vous permettant de continuer à utiliser votre messagerie électronique après la disparition de MobileMe. 
Une fois que vous aurez effectué cette rapide opération, votre messagerie continuera à fonctionner sur les appareils ne répondant pas aux exigences d'iCloud après la disparition de MobileMe, le 30 juin 2012.

Du coup, je ne sais pas ce qu'il convient de faire après le 30 juin... est-ce qu'Apple a modifié ses adresses de serveurs iCloud pour que ceux qui sont toujours sous Snow puisse y accéder sans rien changer au paramétrage de Mail???

Franchement, rendre SnowLeopard totalement compatible avec iCloud serait tout de même plus simple!


----------



## Goliath (24 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Franchement, rendre SnowLeopard totalement compatible avec iCloud serait tout de même plus simple!



$$$ ...la parole d'ordre d'Apple -> "Business is Business" ... $$$


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Franchement, rendre SnowLeopard totalement compatible avec iCloud serait tout de même plus simple!



Il pourrait au moins y avoir une MAJ pour Mail et créer un réglage automatique 
(après, iCloud semble drôlement _intégré_ au système, surement pas si simple)


----------



## r e m y (24 Juin 2012)

Il pourrait au moins faire en sorte que Mail, iCal et Carnet d'adresses se configurent tout seul!

Le reste, la sauvegarde automatique des documents dans le Cloud, il me semble que ce sont les applications elle-même qui le gère... de la même façon, ils pourraient débloquer l'option sur SnowLeopard.
Regarde iPhoto: la version 9.2.x a intégré le flux de photos dans le Cloud. La fonction est bien présente, mais elle n'est pas activée si on est sur SnowLeopard. Je suis persuadé que c'est un faux blocage


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

b'jour^^
je remonte le sujet!
heureux de voir qu'il sert a quelque chose^^

bref, en ce qui concerne iphoto 9.2.X, dès que l'imac de mon père est rebranché (déménagement), je fouille les fichier système de l'application & les fichier consernant l'app dans le mac...

ca se trouve, c'est comme pour le multitache & le fond d'écran pour le springboard d'ios 4 :
Débloqué dans un 3Gs, bloqué dans un 3g...

un une simple modification d'un des fichier système consistais a écrire false à la place de true a l'endroit concerné pour activer ses 2 fonction sur un 3g...

p'tet que c'est la même : un fichier de config qui dit "false" au flux photo sur snow...


----------



## flotow (1 Juillet 2012)

Y'a un truc pour la synchro des calendriers ? 

Et hop.
C'est  qu'Apple ne propose rien du tout (même pas un script, un petit utilitaire&#8230 pour faire ça.

P.S : rien eu à faire pour les mail


----------



## Goliath (1 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors la procédure a changé chez Apple... mais je pense tout de même qu'il faudra que tu changes le paramétrage de Mail après le 30 juin, car il ne passera pas tout seul sur les serveurs smtp et imap de iCloud



... aucun paramétrage de Mail à changer donc apparemment la procédure d'Apple semble avoir changé...


----------



## r e m y (1 Juillet 2012)

La question étant... 
ceux qui ont modifié les paramétrages de Mail pour basculer sur les serveurs d'iCloud vont-ils, eux, connaitre des problèmes?

(Ou Apple maintient-il en parallèle les 2 serveurs ou ont-ils créés des reroutages d'adresse?)


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2012)

Coup de gueule contre Apple! (je sais que ça ne changera rien, mais ça soulage)

Mes Macs sont toujours sous SnowLeopard et mon iPOD Touch (1ère generation) ne peut pas aller au-delà de iOS 3.1.3

J'avais plusieurs comptes MobileMe (avec des adresses mac.com et me.com, pour moi, ma femme, mes enfants + une adresse "familiale") que j'ai migrés vers iCloud pour conserver les adresses mail (à noter que l'une de ces adresses mac.com est mon identifiant Apple depuis des années, que ce soit sur l'AppleStore, l'iTunesStore, le Mac appStore)

Après reparamétrage de Mail, que ce soit sur les Macs ou sur l'iPOD, tout allait bien; les mails sont bien relevés et arrivent sur Mail et sur l'iPOD, iCal fonctionne sans souci (y compris pour les calendriers publiés) et je peux aller sur www.icloud.com également gérer les Mails ou les calendriers.

Et puis aujourd'hui, j'ai décidé d'utiliser l'une des adresses me.com ainsi migrée, pour créer un 2ème compte iTunesStore (pour séparer mes achats de ceux de l'un de mes enfants)

Mal m'en a pris car désormais, pour cette adresse mail en me.com, ce n'est plus possible d'aller sur le site www.icloud.com pour lire ses mails (par exemple)

Voici ce que j'obtiens désormais






 

Donc pour cette adresse, il faut que je trouve un iDevice récent ou un mac sous Lion que je devrai paramétrer avec pour pouvoir à nouveau me connecter à la page web d'iCloud


Fais chier Apple!!!


----------



## Goliath (8 Juillet 2012)

... encore une des manoeuvres douteuses d'Apple qui ne cessent de nous tenir en otage avec ces règles de plus en plus restrictives, plus le temps passe plus j'ai l'impression de faire partie d'une secte où tout est dirigé par l'odeur de l'argent. Toute l'admiration que je pouvais avoir pour Apple commence à s'estomper d'année en année...

... ton problème me rappelle vaguement un post que j'avais envoyé sur le forum ou je demandais pour quelle raison il était impossible d'accéder à son propre compte MobileMe à partir d'in iPad ou iPhone et ceci à partir d'un navigateur...


----------



## r e m y (8 Juillet 2012)

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un navigateur Web qui permet de faire croire qu'on se connecte avec MacOS X 10.7? 
(le module Developpeur de Safari permet de faire croire qu'on utilise un autre navigateur, mais pas un autre système...)



[Edité] euh... non cherchez plus ça sert à rien. En fait désormais quand on crée un AppleID, cet AppleID n'est converti en adresse mail valide qu'une fois qu'on a paramétré un iDevice ou un Mac sous Lion avec cette adresse mail. 

Donc il faut que cette adresse mail (qui fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à présent) soit reconnue par Apple comme liée à un Mac sous Lion ou un iDevice pour qu'ils me laissent accéder à la page iCloud avec...

Heureusement, l'adresse mail n'a pas été désactivée... j'arrive toujours à relever la boite aux lettres depuis mes Macs et à envoyer des mails avec cette adresse.


----------

